# Iyo lamang



## ststutter

My Filipino boyfriend gave me a ring with this engraved on the side of it and he wants me to figure out what it means. Can anyone translate for me?


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Hi ststutter! 
That is so sweet of your boyfriend.. 
It means * "just for you" 
*I assume that he is trying to say that his *heart* is just for you!
Welcome by the way


----------



## DotterKat

I agree. It means *just for you *or _*only for you*._


----------



## mataripis

Just for you= Sa iyo lamang/ sa iyo lang.


----------

